# Enterorrhaphy



## herrera4 (Mar 25, 2011)

Would "2 cm linear serosal disruption on terminal ileum sutured with 3 sutures using intracorporeal suturing technique" qualify for 44602?


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 25, 2011)

That would work with supporting DX and if its not iatrogenic.

MS


----------

